# AMD might not be independent anymore.



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

That indeed is a shocker guys. Amd might be on the verge of an acquisition. Though its only a speculation , can come true afterall.

Check *THIS*.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 21, 2011)

heard rumors that Oracle maybe buy AMD. but didn't happen. lets hope is another one of those rumors.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 21, 2011)

Better not


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 21, 2011)

Acquisition might be a good thing for AMD, but largely depends on who is acquiring it.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 21, 2011)

It'll kill the brand AMD


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 21, 2011)

@sam.shab: i dont like oracle. it ruined openoffice.org and if it aquires amd, i dont know what'll it do to it!!!!!!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

Qualcomm is probably the strongest contender to acquire AMD.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 21, 2011)

i would like IBM instead to partner with amd and produce cheap lappies for everyone.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Qualcomm is probably the strongest contender to acquire AMD.



no. if AMD is taken up by someone, Samsung looks more likely due to its strong presence in PC market & it got its own fabs. & lastly, it got the cash (Qualcomm too got). it already manufactures hard drive & ram (Optical drives & monitors should be ignored) so just left is processor & graphics.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Ya might be but in that link, qualcomm appeared to be most likely. However this might not happen at all. AMD may remain as an independent company. But again, who knows!


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ I just wish it would.

even Intel tried to acquire Nvidia but it remained independent and most of the chances AMD will remain independent as well.


----------



## utkarsh009 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^yah that is better


----------



## asingh (Feb 22, 2011)

IF, it gets taken over the direction the company is driven is really important. It has a strong product line, depends how this is integrated to the parent company or tangentially let to grow with extreme strategy and guidance. Might just give Intel/Nvidia jeepers-creepers.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

that should be a rumor. why would they sell AMD when it has finally turned to profits and has a very bright future with fusion. Also, they are finally making ways in portable devices business.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

It is just a rumour, nothing else + Tom's views if it happens.

AMD is making profit now.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

ico said:


> It is just a rumour, nothing else + Tom's views if it happens.
> 
> AMD is making profit now.



True. btw, what I want to see now is AMD acquiring a SoC maker like broadcom and get into the smarphone arena.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 22, 2011)

Not a good idea. The mobile phones would just get heated and then fried up.


----------



## ico (Feb 22, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Not a good idea. The mobile phones would just heated and then fried up.


well, much like my Pentium 4?

You obviously don't have any idea about AMD Zacate and Ontario which have crushed Intel Atom in the low TDP market big-time.

Stop being a fanboy. AMD < $120. Intel > $120.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Not a good idea. The mobile phones would just get heated and then fried up.



TROLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR!

The Brazos Review: AMD's E-350 Supplants ION for mini-ITX - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

The Brazos Review: AMD's E-350 Supplants ION for mini-ITX - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

Looks like you are bumped by the rumor that salesmen have been throwing at n00bs saying that AMD processors heat up blah blah so that they can get more margin selling Intel proccys!


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2011)

desiibond said:


> True. btw, what I want to see now is AMD acquiring a SoC maker like broadcom and get into the smarphone arena.



for now its better for AMD (& the PC world) that they keep their full focus on PC, graphics. at most they should eye the tablet market. being aggressive is good but with the two dozen ARM vendor & now Intel trying to get involved in the XLP (xtreme low power) chips, AMD may end up wasting its cash at best.

1st should be server market, then desktop (& laptop) & finally tablet (to prepare themselves for mobile wars).

BTW, Nvidia Tegra2 is a mobile SOC but what communication & wireless solution it uses? some native design or relies on others for it? so if AMD wants to enter the mobile market, is it necessary to acquire some company like Broadcom?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

It takes atleast 2-3yrs for AMD to deliver a worldclass SoC if they start from scratch now. And 3yrs from now, SoC is where the money is. Think about it. A good tablet costs as much as a midrange laptop while production costs for these are significantly lower and one need not make two dozen models at a given point of time.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> for now its better for AMD (& the PC world) that they keep their full focus on PC, graphics. at most they should eye the tablet market. being aggressive is good but with the two dozen ARM vendor & now Intel trying to get involved in the XLP (xtreme low power) chips, AMD may end up wasting its cash at best.
> 
> 1st should be server market, then desktop (& laptop) & finally tablet (to prepare themselves for mobile wars).
> 
> BTW, Nvidia Tegra2 is a mobile SOC but what communication & wireless solution it uses? some native design or relies on others for it? so if AMD wants to enter the mobile market, is it necessary to acquire some company like Broadcom?



Nvidia's upcoming Kal-el is a great mobile SOC. Its Tegra 3 and outperforms a core 2 duo T7200.They are in the right direction imo.

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 PM ----------




desiibond said:


> TROLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> The Brazos Review: AMD's E-350 Supplants ION for mini-ITX - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
> 
> ...



Buddy you are spot on here. Saswat23 is from BBSR and its 20kms from my place i.e cuttack. Here , amd is like "*stay away from it*"  and gets heated up quickly and blah blah stuffs. And our friend sawat23 here is a victim of those salesmen who spread these ridiculous information for their own benefit and dealers rarely deal amd here. Thats why people at my  place are more biased towards intel no matter how much explanation i give them.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 22, 2011)

yes AMD can do it. but first it should gets its power management right. if done well, we may see AMD SOC powered mobile phones by 2013. but still lot depends on the management. also it'll require a good lot of capital investment.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes AMD can do it. but first it should gets its power management right. if done well, we may see AMD SOC powered mobile phones by 2013. but still lot depends on the management. also it'll require a good lot of capital investment.



Yes. I think they nailed power management with Brazos and given that on-die GPU, it shouldn't be hard for them to get onboard (for SoC).


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 23, 2011)

AMD got ATI... now som1 wil get AMD too..  no...


----------

